# Boat trailer parts store?



## MichiganMark (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm at M-59 & I-94 in Macomb Twp., is there a trailer parts store near my location that has a "lot" of different parts? West marine, Tractor supply have the most common stuff but not what I'm looking for. I need hardware, frame sections etc. 

Mark


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

This place has been around for decades. It's probably a 40 minute drive or so. 

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?h...ers&hnear=Detroit,+MI&cid=5489414888500740366


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's not really close to you, but not too bad either. Call Total Trailer in Rochester Hills. They're on Auburn Rd. just west of Dequindre. (248) 853-0033

They've got lots of stuff.

If don't have it, you could try Mr. Trailer in Waterford. They're on Dixie Hwy. west of Telegraph. That's a bit of a haul for you, but I've been dealing with them for years and he's got a ton of stuff.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I haven't been there in a few years but Joe's Trailer in St. Clair Shores carried alot of stuff. Little Mack south of 10 mile rd.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

This place is good for online orders.
www.easternmarine.com


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

JCL Snow Plow and Trailer on Gratiot between 22 and 23 Mile, west side of road. Where the RV place used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got alot of parts at General trailer and the prices aren't too bad. I get my seals & brake parts there because the're a much better quaility at the same price as a "discount" place that is near me. They have alot of hardware parts but I'm not sure about frame stuff. I think there is one over there somewhere.


----------



## MichiganMark (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, thanks guys for all the leads, I appreciate the quick responses.

Mark


----------

